# Anyone know what kind of lightstand spigot this is ?



## aldecam (Jul 10, 2013)

I cant attaché anything to this stand. I need to convert it to a conventional spigot ASAP.


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 10, 2013)

I suspect it's not designed/intended as a photography stand.  But from looking at it, I'd start by removing the brass top.  It MAY be simply screwed in.  If so, the remaining threaded hole may be able to have a piece of thead rod (or cut off long bolt) screwed in that has the standard mounting bolt size (I can't remember the dimension...getting old really stinks!).  However, it looks like a spring loaded popout little ball that locks in the rod, so I'm thinking there's no threads.

The top knob in the picture appears to be a vertical adjustment 'clamping' mechanism.  If so, the 'spring type' ball lock would make sense and there's multiple such locks on the rod.  So, I'm guessing the bottom knob could be some kind of 'normal' ball head control.  In which case, unscrewing the top black part MAY expose the right size thread...or one that can be adapted to the proper size.  

If all else fails, unscrew or otherwise remove the 'ball head' part.  There must be some kind of thread-on method to attach the 'head' part (or parts, or assembly) to the 'base' tripod.  Hopefully, IT would be the correct thread size.  Then it's simply a matter of purchasing your choice of ball or pan heads for the tripod and screwing them in.

One concern I have is that of weight capacity of the tripod.  If it 'easily' flexes when you press down with gentle pressure, I'd be very leery of putting several thousand dollars worth of camera gear on top of it.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 10, 2013)

That almost looks like a background support stand. The cross bar would have a hole in it so it would slip down over the top of "two" stands.


  sort of like one of these...
Impact Background Support System - 12' Wide 3046 B&H Photo Video


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd agree with Tony; background stand or similar.  I'm guessing you just need to drill out that little brass rivet below, pull that spigot out and fit in a standard one and secure with small screw or rivet.


----------



## aldecam (Jul 10, 2013)

@bratkinson

  There is no springloaded ball-bearing mechanism on the stud. It's just a smooth brass stud and it can't be screwed off. If you take a close look at the pic. There is dowel/detent holding the stud securely to the stand.  


@tony

   Your hypothesis makes sense...


Thanks for your input, guys...

I appreciate all the feedback. 


_______________________________


I bought a demo profoto kit from ADORAMA and they sent me these stands. Which were worthless since the monolights couldnt be held by these things. So then they sent me a capable pair of flashpoint stands, and told me to keep these. 

They're functional stands, except for that stupid stud. I'd like to use them to hold reflectors and flags but I don't know of any possible adapters that can turn these into practical stands.


----------



## aldecam (Jul 10, 2013)

@ tirediron


Thanks, the background-stand theory is becoming more apparent. 

Now to figure out a way to remove the dowel/detent/rivet/thingy and make an honest stand out of these things.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

3/32" drill bit?


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 10, 2013)

`It'll cost  a bit but an umbrella holder (the kind that you use to attach an umbrella with a flash) will clamp on it and you could then use the top of that.  Also a C clamp.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

Even easier, just turn a 3/8NC  thread (or 1/4NC depending on size, but it looks large enough for 3/8) on the brass post and thread a regular spigot right on to it... Should take all of 30 seconds and cost exactly $00.00.


----------



## aldecam (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright I got the dowels out. 

Good ole hammer and punch. 

I don't think a speed light/umbrella adapter like a manfrotto 026 will clamp onto these. The spigot is to small for conventional monolights to clamp onto and those adapters clamp on to conventional spigots. 

The spigots aren't threaded into the stand, they're punched in and secured with a dowel.


----------



## aldecam (Jul 11, 2013)

@tirediron

I'm afraid I've never turned a thread in my life, I wouldn't know where to start or the tools needed to do it right. 

Is that something Home Depot or lowes can do ?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 11, 2013)

maybe a speaker stand.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2013)

aldecam said:


> @tirediron
> 
> I'm afraid I've never turned a thread in my life, I wouldn't know where to start or the tools needed to do it right.
> 
> Is that something Home Depot or lowes can do ?



They'll sell you a die so you can do it yourself...


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> aldecam said:
> 
> 
> > @tirediron
> ...


That doesn't really "cost exactly $00.00." though.   

I think the best option may be to drill out the pin and pull the whole thing out...but the downside is that if you can't get a new piece to fit back in, the stand may be ruined.


----------



## aldecam (Jul 11, 2013)

The pin has been removed. 


At this point, the only thing I can think of is removing that spigot and replacing with a more conventional type. 

But. And it's a big one. 

Which adapter will fit ?

And how to secure it if the adapter isn't tapped ?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> ...That doesn't really "cost exactly $00.00." though.


Not if you had to buy it, no, but I assumed that most people would have something like that kicking around in their tool box...


----------

